# Looking for a dark red, matte lipstick.



## gabriela225 (Feb 15, 2015)

Like the ones in the pictures. Nothing too purpley/ shimmery/ pink. Brand recommendations are welcome too, although if Mac/ Marc Jacobs/ NYX has a color like this I would prefer it at the moment. Something less drying and more creamy. Thank you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

MAC Diva is the first shade that popped into my head.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 25, 2015)

Makeup Store Devil.


----------



## geeko (Mar 4, 2015)

MAC Diva or Sin


----------



## remyriot (Apr 14, 2015)

kat von d's studded kiss lipstick in homegirl!!!


----------



## meganp6 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wicked, by Lime Crime has a pretty similar color, check it out.


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

Wicked or Red Velvet by Lime Crime.


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

Jeffree Star's 'Unicorn Blood' liquid to matte, a good alt for Lime Crime


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2015)

Maybe a matte D&G lipstick ( new matte lipsticks ), Nars Fire Down Below, YSL lipsticks .


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## TaraSMakeup (Jun 24, 2015)

I second Jeffree Star Cosmetics unicorn blood. It is so gorgeous on!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2015)

MAC Studded Kiss
  MAC Runner
  MAC Media


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 24, 2015)

The liquid lipstick from Hourglass in Icon is beautiful.  It's dark and vibrant at the same time.  I think you can get a mini one from Sephora for $10 if you want to test it out.  http://www.sephora.com/opaque-rouge-liquid-lipstick-P375384


----------

